# Will Chromebook become SUCCESS??



## cadinvent (Jun 19, 2011)

With features like 8 second boot time, auto repairing chrome OS, one can be sure that it is going to give Windows 7 Starter Machines a fairly tough competition. Microsoft has a upper hand though when it comes to application softwares.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't guess Chromebook will see any success.

Well, let me define the factors for my so called thinking..

1. *Data Security :* We don't know how secure is our personal data on cloud. I don't think people would like to share their everything with google or store them on some server. What if the server gets hacked or so?? If people starts doing that, hackers will surely try their best to hack the Google's server.

2. *Connectivity :* The OS is totally cloud based, so internet connectivity and speed is the main thing here. Specially on 3rd world countries. So you can't count success without them right?? And you need internet everywhere over the world, to make Chromebook successfull. What if someone from UK / US (where internet conenctivity is not a factor) comes to India or other developing countries and he uses Chromebook??

3. *Applications :* Are you sure?? Every kind of app is available?? And if yes are they good enough to compete with the desktop(windows/linux) apps?? I mean yes, enthusiasts can always look for alternatives. But in production environment / Enterprises. I'm 100% sure no one would like to leave Photoshop, Dreamweaver etc. if the alternatives are not even close to them.

Well, these are the main three issues I can think of right now, which makes a hurdle for moving into a Cloud OS completely.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, Chromebook will see a lot of success in the enterprise:

1. *Low Total Cost of Ownership (TCO) : * Chromebook costs very cheap for enterprises in terms of ownership, and maintenance. Also it will be based on web platform, so there would be no added cost either in licensing or upgrading.

2. *Applications :* The applications which the enterprise WANTS its employees to be used can be implemented as web applications or their "E-Desks", which will be sufficient in terms of work which can be done. Secondly desktop application like technology can come through Citrix et al.

3. *Less Headache :* Less headache for IT adminstrators, and it's more secure for the employees to work on in an IT Enterprise. Secondly there's less chance of employees to break it unlike Windows or Linux.

4. *Security :* With cloud computing, Enterprises can keep tabs on the user data. There's slightly less chance for employees to store and take away critical information.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe that it will be successful only in enterprises in developed countries with widespread Wi-Fi / WiMax / 3G / 4G net access(namely US, Norway, Finland and a few other EU nations).

It won't work in India because of the lack of reliable and cheap internet. You need a plan with a limit of 10s of GBs for it to be possible to use net 24/7 for all applications.

Google is mainly targeting enterprise and education sectors with it. Its nothing except an overpriced netbook for its config. Since chromium OS is free and almost the same manufacturers are likely to create cheaper netbooks with chromium instead of chrome OS. According to me it fail in the education sector because of the lack of apps but it may achieve success in the enterprise sector due to its security.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't say anything for now but for the time being it might be a success among a particular set of people with dedicated cloud based work + High bandwidth most of the time. In India, well..#fail.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope. not in the next 1 or 2 years. Even in enterprise, people are tilting towards having a decent laptop for normal use and a tablet for mobility. The advantage with tablet is that you can make your work stay on the cloud or stay on a local drive. There have been may instances in the past when cloud-only storage gave serious problem when the servers or network went offline.

Seriously speaking, in the world where 24x7x365 wireless connectity is not even close to being perfect, I think Chromebook is way ahead of its time.


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2011)

No it wont replace my windows.

This is how i see it,

I am having a windows 7 desktop PC and may be i will replace my laptop with Tablet running Google Android but never with a chromebook.


----------

